# Ideas for basement access panel for cleanout (carpet)



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey folks,

Doing a 1960 basement remodel. The cleanout, (new backflow preventer), storm cleanout, and some strange flange leading to the soil below (?) is in a 18"'x30" area close to the bottom of the stairs. I can't hide this in a wall, box or put a peice of furniture over it. 

HO wants carpet in the basement. The floor is concrete, but the access panel will be a wooden trap door.

Is there any way that this can look decent? I was thinking to simply carpet over the hatch with a couple of pull-up handles. It should match the floor pretty well... it's just the seam between the hatch and the main part of the floor.

Any thoughts appreciated.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It's hard for me not read your posts and look at your profile pick. I always either want to laugh or run away.

As for your problem, have you contacted a carpet installer for ideas? Maybe we have a few that will see this and respond.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

No matter what...it's an ugly duckling...

Trim the trap door in which ever looks/matches best...

Brass
Antique Brass
Dark/Black Anodized Aluminum

Use a pop up finger latch to match the trim...


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

TNT - there, I changed my profile pic, hopefully less scary - moved from 80's highschool to 80's cool middle-aged dude.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

It depends allot on the carpet. If they really want it hidden buy a shag or frieze type carpet, z-bar the edges and glue pad and carpet to the door. 

The builders I used to work for would always expect me to hide a floor safe and the consumer would buy a berber.


----------



## Simba (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the exact same thing in my basement. Back flow valve right at the bottom of the stairs. When I was finishing the basement I was having a hard time figuring out how I could make it look good but still have good access. The carpet installer recommended to just carpet over it, and to access it just peel back the carpet. It is right in the corner so not much to peel back. I was quite hesitant to go with this approach, but I'm glad I did. It's been a couple of years since we did it. I peel it back every 2-3 months to check the valve, and just push the carpet back in place. It still looks great, and I don't have any ugly seams or trap doors in my floor!


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah that's what we're going to do. I just can't see a graceful way of doing it, without it looking dumb. The homeowner doesn't want to go with shag, as he doesnt want the added change order for a disco ball.:laughing:

As long as he knows it's there, if the need should ever arise he can lift the carpet up to access it. If they ever move, the worst thing that might happen is that a future owner might one day discover a secret box down below in their basement when ripping up the carpet.


----------

